# drawImage Fehler !



## Stephan38 (4. Dez 2006)

Hi,

weis jemand warum der folgende Java-Sourcecode nicht funktioniert ?







```
import	java.applet.*;
import	java.awt.*;
import	java.awt.geom.*;

public class Drehen extends Applet
{
Image b;
boolean loaded = false;

public void paint (Graphics2D g)
  {
  if (loaded == false) {b=getImage(getCodeBase(),"dbild.jpg");
		loaded=true;}
  AffineTransform trans = new AffineTransform();
  trans.rotate(1);
  g.setTransform(trans);
  g.drawImage(b,10,10,null); 
  repaint(5000);
  }
}
```

MfG

Stephan38


----------



## André Uhres (4. Dez 2006)

```
public void paint(Graphics g1) {
        Graphics2D g = (Graphics2D)g1;
```


----------



## Stephan38 (5. Dez 2006)

Das funktioniert leider auch nicht.


----------



## André Uhres (5. Dez 2006)

Stephan38 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das funktioniert leider auch nicht.


"repaint" muss natürlich raus, und der Drehpunkt ist auch net wie er soll, aber ansonsten funktioniert's bei mir.
Als Beispiel habe ich das Applet im package "applets":

```
..\build\Drehen.html           
   <APPLET codebase="classes" code="applets/Drehen.class" width=350 height=200></APPLET>
..\build\classes\dbild.jpg
..\build\classes\applets\Drehen.class
```


----------

